# show me a better transformation than this



## Deleted member 4386 (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 22, 2020)

first pic looks like yennefer from witcher


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jan 22, 2020)

from witch to angel


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 22, 2020)

Chin Surgery Before & After Pictures - RealSelf


View 1,284 before and after Chin Surgery photos, submitted by real doctors, to get an idea of the results patients have seen. Then connect with providers...




www.realself.com













Chin Surgery Before & After Pictures - RealSelf


View 1,284 before and after Chin Surgery photos, submitted by real doctors, to get an idea of the results patients have seen. Then connect with providers...




www.realself.com


----------



## Time Travel (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## FuckNW (Jan 22, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Chin Surgery Before & After Pictures - RealSelf
> 
> 
> View 1,284 before and after Chin Surgery photos, submitted by real doctors, to get an idea of the results patients have seen. Then connect with providers...
> ...



This just proves lower third = 80 % of male beauty


----------



## wristcel (Jan 22, 2020)

She got so hot. 

Surgery seems more legit for girls than guys, tbh

I used to belong too a facebook group for jaw surgery, and everyday some fairly ugly girl would transform into a really hot teenager (especially if they had rhino, too)


----------



## john2 (Jan 22, 2020)

From 2/10 to 8/10.

Amazing. Literally a few mms of bone ... just a few... can either make or break your life.


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 22, 2020)

Who’s the surgeon?



wristcel said:


> She got so hot.
> 
> Surgery seems more legit for girls than guys, tbh
> 
> I used to belong too a facebook group for jaw surgery, and everyday some fairly ugly girl would transform into a really hot teenager (especially if they had rhino, too)


Too many men just have lower standards


----------



## john2 (Jan 22, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Who’s the surgeon?
> 
> 
> Too many men just have lower standards


I had to lower mine.


----------



## wristcel (Jan 22, 2020)

bucal fat removal, genio, jaw angle implants (possibly some other stuff too. Can't remember. She deleted her realself account years ago but I saved the pic back then as I thought it was an amazing transformation)

Everyone thinks she just lost weight, but it's more that she looked like a whale in the face due to shit bones


----------



## Deleted member 4416 (Jan 22, 2020)

There's not, I consider too this to be the best ever, cause she didn't go from ugly to average but jumped directly to >8/10


----------



## JameshetfieldOnRoids (Jan 22, 2020)

Just rhino


----------



## TheLordMadness (Jan 22, 2020)

And 2 kg of makeup


JameshetfieldOnRoids said:


> Just rhino


----------



## HighIQcel (Jan 22, 2020)

Time Travel said:


>



Looks cool. 5.5 psl


----------



## Hector (Jan 22, 2020)

From dark incel to Chicolite slayer



Spoiler: Most epic transformation ever


----------



## buflek (Jan 22, 2020)

from incel girl to girlfriend material. imagine if u have kids and u see this nose and mouth jfl


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 22, 2020)

Bottom left pic she’s so cute bruh 🤤🥴


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 22, 2020)

What did she do


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 22, 2020)

Witch to Jane


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 22, 2020)

jimkylington said:


>



no one beats GetLooksOrDieTrying's transformation





double jaw + chin wing + zso + beard transplant -> ascension (impossible is nothing)


(won´t let me embed) side front 4k for beard transplant and 5k for double jaw surgery and chin wing. I also had ZSO (zygomatic sandwich osteotomy) and buccal fat removal. surgeon: Dr. Zarrinbal, Berlin




lookism.net


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 22, 2020)

dotacel said:


> first pic looks like yennefer from witcher


did the actress get a double jaw during the shooting of the TV series?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 22, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> did the actress get a double jaw during the shooting of the TV series?


idk man
i have no clue how they made her look deformed but afaik she wasn't deformed before the series


----------



## Shodredux (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Brandon10 (Jan 22, 2020)

In terms of publicly available transformation pics of male plastic surgery I think this is the best one ever


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## loromate (Jan 22, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> from witch to angel


from witch to bitch


----------



## Griffith (Jan 22, 2020)

My brain literally can't comprehend that these are the same person JFL


----------



## FuckNW (Jan 22, 2020)

jimkylington said:


>




What surgery(ies) did she get


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 22, 2020)

Wow, some massive transformations here. Frauding, for making babies.


----------



## Zyros (Jan 22, 2020)

AlexChase89 said:


> View attachment 239426


One of the worst results I ever seen, only topped by bondagoff tier people


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jan 22, 2020)

.


----------



## tryingtofindsolution (Jan 22, 2020)

Brandon10 said:


> In terms of publicly available transformation pics of male plastic surgery I think this is the best one ever


de he also get cheekbone implants or do something to his cheekbone?


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jan 22, 2020)

tryingtofindsolution said:


> de he also get cheekbone implants or do something to his cheekbone?



Yeah he had cheek implants. I actually remember discussing this result with Terino in his office 16 years ago. He told me the kid "went from a nobody to an airline pilot because of his looks"


----------



## tryingtofindsolution (Jan 22, 2020)

AlexChase89 said:


> Yeah he had cheek implants. I actually remember discussing this result with Terino in his office 16 years ago. He told me the kid "went from a nobody to an airline pilot because of his looks"


yep,that was quite a dramatic improvement.I am pretty sure if he posted his before photos here people would say he has a bad base,whatever the fuck that means


AlexChase89 said:


> Yeah he had cheek implants. I actually remember discussing this result with Terino in his office 16 years ago. He told me the kid "went from a nobody to an airline pilot because of his looks"


so rhinoplasty,wraparound jaw implaqnts cheekbones,and ance treatment,that is all?


----------



## Brandon10 (Jan 22, 2020)

AlexChase89 said:


> Yeah he had cheek implants. I actually remember discussing this result with Terino in his office 16 years ago. He told me the kid "went from a nobody to an airline pilot because of his looks"


I may be overrating this particular result but I'll always think that both Terino and this patient were ahead of their time. This was done in like late 90s, it must have been extremely challenging to have quality plastic surgery as a man then due to taboo and little to no information available.


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jan 22, 2020)

Brandon10 said:


> I may be overrating this particular result but I'll always think that both Terino and this patient were ahead of their time. This was done in like late 90s, it must have been extremely challenging to have quality plastic surgery as a man then due to taboo and little to no information available.



The result is good but the off the shelf silicon implants they used back then were total crap in terms of fitment. I know from experience as my result with him was awful lol. Also think that result is quite a bit older than late 90s


----------



## Brandon10 (Jan 22, 2020)

AlexChase89 said:


> I know from experience as my result with him was awful lol


What happened?


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jan 22, 2020)

Brandon10 said:


> What happened?



Well he was already too old by the time I had surgery with him in 2005, but the Jaw implants were BADLY misplaced and eroded the bone tremendously in only 1 year, and the chin was very crooked. Off the shelf implants are garbage, with the occasional exception being medpor in the hands of someone very good.


----------



## her (Jan 22, 2020)

From this:














To this:














Notice how his entire face (jaw, cheekbones, chin) got wider and his midface got shorter. The haircut probably helped as well.


----------



## Linoob (Jan 23, 2020)

AlexChase89 said:


> Well he was already too old by the time I had surgery with him in 2005, but the Jaw implants were BADLY misplaced and eroded the bone tremendously in only 1 year, and the chin was very crooked. Off the shelf implants are garbage, with the occasional exception being medpor in the hands of someone very good.



This scares the fuck out of me.

The surgeon who placed my chin implant was a complete scrub.

Brb xray


----------



## Dutcher (Jan 23, 2020)

Can you expand on bone errosion


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jan 23, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Can you expand on bone errosion



Sure. Here's a screenshot of my cbct showing what the silicon implants did to my jaw after 1 year. About 5mm of bone resorption at the jaw angles, and bone spurs growing over the top of the implants. Same thing happened on the other side. The reason is the inherent instability of the off the shelf silicon implants, and that they weren't fixated with screws.


----------



## Brandon10 (Jan 23, 2020)

AlexChase89 said:


> Well he was already too old by the time I had surgery with him in 2005, but the Jaw implants were BADLY misplaced and eroded the bone tremendously in only 1 year, and the chin was very crooked. Off the shelf implants are garbage, with the occasional exception being medpor in the hands of someone very good.


Damn I'm sorry for your experience but yeah I remember from the early 2010s off the shelf implants being considered unideal, however they must have been very profitable for the average surgeon all these years, I remember some threads on RS with like 100+ answers where every doc claimed he was an expert on correcting your chin recession with an implant in under one hour at his office, jfl. Chin implants were especially over-advertised by everyone, yet jaw implants were notoriously evil and filler was always better alternative. I think Eppley was right to when he said that most doctors don't do jaw implants and talk shit about them cause they simply can't place them properly. Just shows that everyone on this site was marketing themselves, pushing the option that would bring them the most $$ and not something optimal for both them and the patient.

Are you considering something different now? Orthognathic surgery or maybe some other type of implant/osteotomy?


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 23, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> no one beats GetLooksOrDieTrying's transformation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve seen several transformations better than his.


----------



## Dutcher (Jan 23, 2020)

AlexChase89 said:


> Sure. Here's a screenshot of my cbct showing what the silicon implants did to my jaw after 1 year. About 5mm of bone resorption at the jaw angles, and bone spurs growing over the top of the implants. Same thing happened on the other side. The reason is the inherent instability of the off the shelf silicon implants, and that they weren't fixated with screws.
> 
> View attachment 240714


*They werent fixed with screws????*

noooooooo


----------



## WBC323 (Jan 23, 2020)

jimkylington said:


>



What did she do


Shodredux said:


> View attachment 239302
> 
> 
> View attachment 239303


And her, i need to do the same, i have similar problem


----------



## MandibularCel (Jan 23, 2020)

her said:


> From this:
> View attachment 239615
> View attachment 239644
> View attachment 239645
> ...


Really good result. Wonder what they did to him. Double jaw?


----------



## her (Jan 23, 2020)

MandibularCel said:


> Really good result. Wonder what they did to him. Double jaw?


The recovery time from a Double Jaw Surgery is big, and he was really famous even back then, so I doubt.

I'm almost 100% sure it was some type of appliance, like MSE or some palate expander.

Look at the difference in his palate width:


----------



## Shodredux (Jan 23, 2020)

WBC323 said:


> What did she do


Modified LeFort 3 + Jaw contouring


----------



## WBC323 (Jan 24, 2020)

Shodredux said:


> Modified LeFort 3 + Jaw contouring


fuck, i am one of those "i need lefort 3" guys. What is the name of surgeron, and is it less risky then lefort 3


----------



## Linoob (Jan 24, 2020)

AlexChase89 said:


> Sure. Here's a screenshot of my cbct showing what the silicon implants did to my jaw after 1 year. About 5mm of bone resorption at the jaw angles, and bone spurs growing over the top of the implants. Same thing happened on the other side. The reason is the inherent instability of the off the shelf silicon implants, and that they weren't fixated with screws.
> 
> View attachment 240714



Holy fuuuuuuuuuck bro

I'm petrified of my stock chin implant that's been in 7 months now


----------



## Brandon10 (Jan 24, 2020)

Shodredux said:


> Modified LeFort 3


Where the hell did you get that from lmao? I'm pretty sure you didn't come up with it yourself that's why I'm asking.

FYI, this is jaw surgery and rhinoplasty


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jan 24, 2020)

Linoob said:


> Holy fuuuuuuuuuck bro
> 
> I'm petrified of my stock chin implant that's been in 7 months now



Silicone? It still probably won't cause as much resorption, but it will definitely cause some over time.


----------



## CristianT (Jan 24, 2020)

AlexChase89 said:


> Yeah he had cheek implants. I actually remember discussing this result with Terino in his office 16 years ago. He told me the kid "went from a nobody to an airline pilot because of his looks"


I dont believe this shit. Some people like so much to make up things. You cant be a airpline pilot bcs of your 'looks', obviouasly he was good looking but bcs mainly of his knowledge he was an airplane pilot.


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jan 24, 2020)

CristianT said:


> I dont believe this shit. Some people like so much to make up things



Yeah, I quoted it to show how much of an unethical salesman he was. His hand also shook while doing my morph, even way back then, and when I brought it up to his daughter who was also the office manager, she said "you should see him in the OR, his hands are steady as a rock!" But I was young and retarded so I fell for it


----------



## Linoob (Jan 24, 2020)

AlexChase89 said:


> Silicone? It still probably won't cause as much resorption, but it will definitely cause some over time.



Yes. But I feel it was not aligned well.

Why, what were yours?


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jan 24, 2020)

Linoob said:


> Yes. But I feel it was not aligned well.
> 
> Why, what were yours?



Mine were silicon, taylor lateral 12mm angles, and a terino square style 1 large. If you want to know for sure what the placement is like and whether you're getting any resorption, go to a dentist/oral surgeon/orthodontist who has a CBCT (cone beam ct scanner), tell them you have a silicon chin implant that feels misplaced and is causing you intermittent pain, and have them take a cone beam ct of the mandible to check it out.


----------



## Linoob (Jan 24, 2020)

AlexChase89 said:


> Mine were silicon, taylor lateral 12mm angles, and a terino square style 1 large. If you want to know for sure what the placement is like and whether you're getting any resorption, go to a dentist/oral surgeon/orthodontist who has a CBCT (cone beam ct scanner), tell them you have a silicon chin implant that feels misplaced and is causing you intermittent pain, and have them take a cone beam ct of the mandible to check it out.



Thanks bro,

I'm getting a ct scan on lower jaw in a week.

Is this any good?

Also why would my silicone chin implant cause any less erosion than your silicone jaw implants?


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 24, 2020)

WBC323 said:


> fuck, i am one of those "i need lefort 3" guys. What is the name of surgeron, and is it less risky then lefort 3



It isn't lefort 3. It's some form of double jaw and rhino. I think it was one of Rafaini's (idk if that's spelled correctly) results.


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jan 24, 2020)

Linoob said:


> Thanks bro,
> 
> I'm getting a ct scan on lower jaw in a week.
> 
> ...



Yeah that'll show exactly where it's placed and how the underlying bone is doing


----------



## WBC323 (Jan 25, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> It isn't lefort 3. It's some form of double jaw and rhino. I think it was one of Rafaini's (idk if that's spelled correctly) results.


Do you know what other girl did, firstbone still has bad undereye area


----------



## reptiles (Jan 25, 2020)

FuckNW said:


> This just proves lower third = 80 % of male beauty





Jut trust a money hungry kike theory


her said:


> From this:
> View attachment 239615
> View attachment 239644
> View attachment 239645
> ...





Subhuman rice to a rice god


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Jan 26, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> It isn't lefort 3. It's some form of double jaw and rhino. I think it was one of Rafaini's (idk if that's spelled correctly) results.


yes, it was done by the well renown rafaini out of Italy!


----------

